
GM’s decline truly began with its quest to turn people into machines - clouddrover
https://qz.com/1510405/gms-layoffs-can-be-traced-to-its-quest-to-turn-people-into-machines/
======
masonic
"The problem was, as technology allowed management to further fragment
production into ever-simpler tasks, the work itself became so boring and
abstract that it “dehumanized” workers, said the report."

I suspect that present-day Amazon blue collar workers and "sharing economy"
(Uber/Lyft/Bird/Doordash/etc.) blue-collar workers can relate.

